# Hello from Pa



## DWALT99 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been hunting archery for 22 years now and I am always looking for the best advice from others. I currently hunt Pennsylvania, New York, and Illinois. I am looking for some better areas to hunt in Pa, possibly a lease or hunting club. If anybody knows anywhere please let me know.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!! We are happy to have ya. Post up. :thumb:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* DWALT99. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

welcome where you at in central Pa.?


----------



## DoePeeSteve (Feb 2, 2010)

DWALT99 said:


> I've been hunting archery for 22 years now and I am always looking for the best advice from others. I currently hunt Pennsylvania, New York, and Illinois. I am looking for some better areas to hunt in Pa, possibly a lease or hunting club. If anybody knows anywhere please let me know.


Dwalt, where are you in Central, PA? I joined the Bloomsburg Archery Club back in August and it has been fabulous. The club has great courses and hunting. It might be just what you're looking for, pending on your location.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## DWALT99 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm from Lewisburg, Bloomsburg is only 35 minutes away. I might be interested!! Can I get some more information?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

